# ASIO4ALL richtig konfigurieren



## brennmeister0815 (24. September 2012)

Hallo allerseits ^^

vor einer _langen_ Weile habe ich mich mit dem ASIO4ALL-Treiber beschäftigt. Jetzt ist die Zeit reif, wieder das gute Stück Software korrekt konfiguriert auf'm Rechenknecht (Win7 64-Bit) laufen zu lassen. Der neue DAC will ordentlich 'gefüttert' werden, der Windows 'Kernel Mixer' hat ausgedient. Also flugs den AIO4ALL-Treiber installiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

- und gleich danach den Mediaplayer Foobar2000.
So, und nu'?! Wie lässt sich eindeutig feststellen, dass der ASIO4ALL-Treiber aktiviert ist?  Die 'read me' 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hilft mir im Moment nicht so recht weiter... 
Von hier aus schon mal herzlichen Dank für eure Hilfe! 

** Edit **

Hier noch die installierten PlugIn's des Mediaplayers: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (24. September 2012)

Puhh, ganz kann ich Dir da nicht weiterhelfen, da ich nur den WASAPI-Teil habe, ASIO4ALL aber nicht installiert (zumindest nicht für foobar).
In Bezug auf WASAPI weiß ich wohl, dass Du im Menü "Preferences" unter "Playback -> Output" oben das Device umstellen musst. Ich habe da zum Beispiel die Auswahl zwischen meinen vier Geräten mit DS (=DirectSound) oder WASAPI. Eventuell findest Du da auch ASIO.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (24. September 2012)

Nunja, ich habe _beide_ PlugIn's, ASIO und WASAPI installiert. Beide sind *schwarz* hervorgehoben. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Welcher wird nun vom Mediaplayer verwendet?


----------



## OctoCore (24. September 2012)

Der, den du in *Output* auswählst. Da kann es nur einen geben


----------



## soth (24. September 2012)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Der, den du in *Output* auswählst.


Richtig, also so wie hier :
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/soth-albums-bilder-5594-picture586141-asio.jpg

Btw. wie fügt man hier Thumbnails ein?


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (24. September 2012)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Der, den du in *Output* auswählst. Da kann es nur einen geben


 
Genau das wollte ich mit meinem Beitrag auch zum Ausdruck bringen. War wohl nicht eindeutig genug. 

Daher:
File -> Preferences -> Playback -> Output, dort dann oben das richtige Gerät mit dem richtigen Modus wählen. ASIO sollte dabei sein.

@ soth:

Das müsste über "Anhänge verwalten" unterhalb des Fensters, in dem Du Deinen Beitrag schreibst, funktionieren.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (24. September 2012)

Ah so, klar, *Out*put (weia, wie _peinlich_ ). Hab' wohl _das Output_ vor lauter Optionen nicht gesehen...
Also wenn denn Output ASIO, dann _ist_ Output ASIO- ohne WASAPI und aber. 

Wo wir gerade dabei sind: Kann davon ausgegangen werden, dass dann _alles_ an Tönen und Klängen über ASIO laufen- auch _Spiele_?! Weia, _noch_ so 'ne Newbie-Frage...


----------



## OctoCore (24. September 2012)

Nur was über Foobar läuft - in dem speziellen Fall. 

Ansonsten laufen die Games immer über die Wiedergabegeräte von Windows, und da taucht ASIO mit Sicherheit nicht auf.
ASIO baumelt so im System rum und wartet darauf, das es angesprochen wird. Da fehlt noch die Verbindung zur Gameausgabe, die abgefangen und auf ASIO umgeleitet werden muss. Foobar hat dafür das Plugin.
Obwohl - ich habe schon über ASIO Games laufen lassen, dafür brauchte es aber ein extra Progrämmchen und war im Grunde nur dafür gedacht den Multichannelsound von Creative-Karten auf AC-3 umzusetzen, am Ende kam's über den Onboard-Realtek-S/PDIF raus, aber mit Creative-Hardware-Effekten.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (24. September 2012)

Wenn man(n) _genau_ drüber nachdenkt- klar! 
Der ASIO hängt da so an der Windoof-Theke 'rum, dann kommt so'n Typ names Foobar und die beiden machen dann gemeinsame Sache.
Der Windoof-Barkeeper checkt aber nicht, dass auch'n paar andere Typen ganz gut zu dem ASIO passen könnte, also bleiben diese vermeintlichen Paarungen gemeinsam einsam.
So ungefähr, richtig?


----------



## OctoCore (24. September 2012)

So ungefähr.
Und für die schweren Fälle gibt es elitepartner.de. Da findet jeder Topf sein Deckelchen.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (24. September 2012)

​Ich schaue mir das mit dem Pärchen ASIO/Foobar mal an und melde mich dann. Wohl zwei bärenstarke Typen.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (25. September 2012)

Sooo, hatte nun endlich die Zeit, mich der Sache wieder anzunehmen, so ist Foobar2000 nun bei mir konfiguriert: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der '*Primäre Soundtreiber*' ist der des DAC. Output: *ASIO*, so wie gewünscht. 
Wenn ja, was bringt es, den 'Buffer length' zu erhöhen? Mein DAC arbeitet mit asynchroner Datenübertragung, also die eingebaute Masterclock gibt den Takt der Datenübertragung an. M.E. ist in diesem Fall der Puffer irrelevant, oder?
Dass der ASIO-Treiber bei Spielen oder anderen Anwendungen nicht verwendet wird, kann ich verschmerzen. Der DAC holt mit Over- bzw. Upsampling auf 352,8 kHz aus _jedem_ Tonsignal das Beste heraus. Vier verschiedene Over- bzw. Upsamplingfilter (Standart FIR Filter / Impulsoptimiertes FIR Filter / Bezier-Interpolator plus IIR-Filter / reiner Bezier-Interpolator) laden zum ausprobieren ein.
Während ich diese Zeilen schreibe, läuft das Album _Eugene Ruffolo - In a different light_. Von CD mit dem Tool Exact Audio Copy (Acurate Rip) auf Festplatte gerippt. Einfach nur Gänsehaut... 

 Euch herzlichen Dank für die Hilfe!


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (26. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich koennte wetten, in der Dropdownliste muesste bei dir "ASIO" davor stehen, damit auch wirklich die Ausgabe darueber erfolgt.
Bei mir steht der Puffer auch 1000 ms, schadet gewiss nicht.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (26. September 2012)

Hm.  Der 'Primäre Soundtreiber' ist m.E. eben jener des DAC, welchen ich vorher 'manuell' installiert habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Wenn eine andere Option ausgewählt wird, gibt der DAC keinen Ton von sich. Wichtig ist doch der *Output*, bei dem *ASIO* ausgewählt sein muss, oder?


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (26. September 2012)

Primärer Soundtreiber ist das Gerät, das Du unter Windows als Standardgerät eingestellt hast. Mich stört mehr das "DS" davor, da es eben für "Direct Sound" steht. Ich selber nutze ja wie gesagt nur das WASAPI-Modul, bekomme hier aber alle Geräte doppelt aufgelistet, siehe hier: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dementsprechend hätte ich jetzt erwartet, dass Du dort auch sowas wie "ASIO: [Name Deines DAC]" stehen haben solltest. Der Unterpunkt von "Output" im Baum links scheint mir nur das Optionsmenü zu sein, ohne dass dort direkt eingestellt wird, dass ASIO auch genutzt wird. So hätte ich es zumindest interpretiert.
Nebenbei: In meiner Konfiguration "WASAPI: Lautsprecher (USB Sound Blaster HD)" blockiert foobar dank exklusivem Modus alle anderen Programme, die gleichzeitig über die Sound Blaster ausgeben wollen. Umgekehrt klappt das natürlich auch. Sprich, nutzt ein Programm gerade die Sound Blaster, kann foobar auf diese Art nichts mehr ausgeben. Eventuell liegt da ähnliches bei Dir vor, wenn Du sagst, dass der DAC mir anderer Option nichts mehr ausgibt.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (26. September 2012)

_Oops_, da habe ich etwas übersehen, die Option '*DS : SPDIF OUT (T+A USB Audio Device)*' 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . 
Damit spielt der DAC _auch_. Mit SPDIF ist wohl die elektrische (USB), _asymmetrische_ Verbindung PC <-> DAC gemeint. Jedenfalls ist diese nach Anzeige des DAC's aktiviert.
Mit den WASAPI-Treibern funktioniert es leider gar nicht, beim umschalten erhalte ich diese 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Fehlermeldung.  Was ist der Unterschied zwischen '*WASAPI (event)*' und '*WASAPI (push)*' ?
Und wie unterscheiden sich der ASIO vom WASAPI-Treiber?


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (27. September 2012)

So wie ich das sehe, hast Du also Deinen DAC und PC über USB (MfG!) verbunden und gibst durch die markierte Option von dem aus über SPDIF das Signal weiter. Das "DS" lässt mich aber weiter daran glauben, dass hier Direct Sound zum Einsatz kommt. Meiner Vermutung nach würde nur durch "ASIO: ASIO4ALL v2" der ASIO-Treiber zum Einsatz kommen. Dazu noch eine Frage. Du hattest zuvor Bilder gepostet von der Oberfläche "Preferences -> Playback -> Output -> ASIO", Beitrag #12, zweites Bild. Dort ist oben in der Liste der ASIO-Eintrag zu sehen. Hast Du da mal doppelt drauf geklickt? Laut dem Text unter der Box öffnet dies das Treibermenü. Eventuell kommen dami auch noch weitere Optionen zum Vorschein, die notwendig wären.

Stichwort push vs. event: Gute Frage. Bei mir gibt es die Unterschiede nicht, ich habe nur WASAPI dort stehen.

Stichwort WASAPI vs. ASIO: Gute Frage. 
WASAPI ist jedenfalls Windows-eigen (Windows Audio Session API), während ASIO von Steinberg stammt. Beide umgehen, so wie ich es verstehe, diverse Softwarelayer (WASAPI wohl nur im exklusiven Modus) und sind damit in der Lage, die Soundhardware direkt anzusprechen, sodass weniger Latenzen und keine Veränderungen des Signals auftreten. Details und Unterschiede müsste Dir allerdings jemand erklären, der sich damit genauer befasst hat.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (27. September 2012)

SchwarzerQuader schrieb:


> So wie ich das sehe, hast Du also Deinen DAC und PC über USB (MfG!) verbunden und gibst durch die markierte Option von dem aus über SPDIF das Signal weiter. Das "DS" lässt mich aber weiter daran glauben, dass hier Direct Sound zum Einsatz kommt. Meiner Vermutung nach würde nur durch "ASIO: ASIO4ALL v2" der ASIO-Treiber zum Einsatz kommen. Dazu noch eine Frage. Du hattest zuvor Bilder gepostet von der Oberfläche "Preferences -> Playback -> Output -> ASIO", Beitrag #12, zweites Bild. Dort ist oben in der Liste der ASIO-Eintrag zu sehen. Hast Du da mal doppelt drauf geklickt? Laut dem Text unter der Box öffnet dies das Treibermenü. Eventuell kommen dami auch noch weitere Optionen zum Vorschein, die notwendig wären.


 Ja, _selbstverständlich_ habe ich DAC <-> PC mit USB verbandelt, wie sonst? Öhm was meinst Du mit *(MfG!)*?
Öhm doppelt habe ich auf den Eintrag -noch- nicht geklickt, ich war mir bislang gar nicht _bewusst_ darüber, dass es die Möglichkeit besteht, d.h. dass dann auch was 'passiert', wenn auf diesen Eintrag ein Doppelklick ausgeführt wird. Dies werde ich umgehend nachholen/ausprobieren. Der Verdacht liegt nahe, dass mit 'DS' eben Direct Sound gemeint ist.
Worüber ich konsterniert bin, bei Auswahl der WASAPI-Treiber verweigert Foobar2000 die Wiedergabe, friert ein, muss dann neu gestartet werden. 
Wenn es in meinem Fall mit Foobar2000 nicht richtig funktionieren soll(te), wäre ein alternativer Versuchhttp://www.jriver.com/index.html eine Lösungsmöglichkeit, oder ist das hier (m)ein _grundsätzliches_ Problem?


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (27. September 2012)

Ich wollte nur sicher gehen, dass ich nicht einfach von USB ausgehe. Prinzipiell wären ja auch noch andere Standards möglich. (MfG!) bezog sich nur auf die Fanta Vier, kam mir wegen der ganzen Abkürzungen in den Sinn.
DS steht auf alle Fälle für Direct Sound. Dass Foobar aber gleich abstürzt, sobald Du auf WASAPI umschaltet, klingt auf alle Fälle nicht "gesund". Ein alternatives Programm auszuprobieren würde ich da empfehlen, und sei es nur um sichergehen zu können, dass/ob es an Foobar liegt.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (9. Oktober 2012)

Ja, dieser Thread ist nach wie vor _aktuell_.  Nur hatte ich in den vergangenen Tagen keine Zeit- und davon reichlich.  Nun denn.
Ich bin *SchwarzerQuader*'s Tipp gefolgt und tatsächlich, es tut sich was. Genauer gesagt, es öffnet sich ein neues Fenster: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und _höre_ da, es ertönt Musik.  Zwischenzeitlich habe ich das Häkchen bei 'Use 64-bit ASIO drivers' gesetzt, Windows7 Prof. 64-bit ist installiert.
Was ist bei diesen Optionen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zu beachten, was beinhaltet was bzw. was soll(te) es bringen?
Der WASPI-Treiber wird nun ebenfalls korrekt angezeigt: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hat aber nicht funktioniert, es kam kein Ton.  Egal, ASIO funktioniert.

Was mich aber _sehr_ wundert: Wenn ich die Wiedergabe eines 192 kHz FLAC's ( Linn Records ) starte, passiert _gar_ nichts. Der kleine Fortschrittsbalken 'zittert' auf der Startposition und das war's denn auch. 

** Edit *

*In der Betriebsanleitung des DAC's wird neben Foobar2000 der Mediaplayer J. River Media Center empfohlen. Es soll beim RMC als Streamingmethode _unbedingt_ 'WASAPI Event Style' eingestellt werden. O.K., dann los:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ Man höre und staune, die 192 kHz FLAC's werden einwandfrei wiedergegeben!  Warum Foobar sich dazu, quasi, nicht in der Lage sieht, kann ich _nicht_ nachvollziehen. ​


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (11. Oktober 2012)

Freut mich, dass es Fortschritte gibt. 
Zu den Einstellungen: Alle kann ich nicht deuten. Der Latenzausgleich ermöglicht Dir vermutlich einfach, das Signal künstlich zu verzögern, was Sinn machen könnte, wenn Du unterschiedliche Geräte mit eben unterschiedlichen Latenzen synchronisieren willst. Die Puffergröße ist ja halbwegs selbstredend. Große Werte führen hier zu höheren Verzögerungen, zu geringe Werte können wohl die Wiedergabe beeinträchtigen oder zu Unterbrechungen führen. Möglicherweise hat das auch etwas mit den FLACs zu tun. Da könntest Du mal etwas herumspielen, wenn Du magst. Alternative: Die 192 kHz sind einfach zu viel für foobar. Das Teil hat ja einen Resampler eingebaut, den man je nach unterstützten Formaten und Windowseinstellungen des Soundgerätes auch nutzen kann/muss. Da der (zumindest bei mir) nur bis 96 kHz geht, könnte das ein Hinweis sein, dass das Programm nicht mit mehr umgehen kann.


----------

